# Strange Opera/gnash problem.



## roddierod (Jan 30, 2009)

For sometime now I have had a problem with Opera logging into ebay. When I try to do so, the button is not clickable.

Because of this I downloaded Opera 10 alpha from the opera site. I installed it as the user in my /home directory and all was well and ebay worked.

I noticed that there was a port opera-devel that was opera 10, so I installed that. When I fired up that installation of Opera ebay stopped working! 

I noticed the difference was that the port version used a script to load the plugin where the version I installed as the user had no plugins working. I copied the scripts to the user directory, started that instance of Opera and BAM, ebay stopped working. 

The only plugin I have is gnash, so the problem seem that gnash with Opera 9 or 10, does not allow me to log into Ebay. Has anyone else seen this? Any suggestions?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> For sometime now I have had a problem with Opera logging into ebay. When I try to do so, the button is not clickable.
> 
> Because of this I downloaded Opera 10 alpha from the opera site. I installed it as the user in my /home directory and all was well and ebay worked.
> 
> ...



I added all plugins manually.


----------



## bJoeRn (Oct 29, 2009)

I have sort of the same problem; links & buttons are not clickablen om many sites (have not tried ebay though). Often links are possible to open i new window (when pressing shift together with clicking the link). It seems that the pages never finish downloading; at least the progress bar is still showing. 

Removing the symlink "/usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/symlinks/opera/libgnashplugin.so" and the links work fine again.


----------

